# KG Trade Rumors (MERGED)



## sheefo13

*Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

Well, its all over the paper and websites right now. Team are not trading a few players, just in case KG demands a trade. Teams don't want to trade players who would be key in order to lure in KG, either to trade for KG or a guy who would be nice with KG. They feel this way because they are saying that the team the Wolves have put together are full of "rookies and veteran role-players" that are likely to not make the playoffs. Journalists are saying KG is not happy because he skipped the preseason lunch, that Spree and Cassell skipped last season.
Now, us Wolves fans need to start being open minded. We really do not have a say in whether or not KG demands a trade or not. So at this point, exploring trades has got to be something that crosses our minds. There are many teams that have an actual legit shot at making a trade with us, although every team would likely propose some type of trade to us. Some teams that would have a legit shot at striking a deal for KG are Dallas, Chicago, New Jersey, New York, Portland, Boston, and the Bucks. 
I think if KG demands a trade, he needs to soon. That is in order to become a rebuilding team and play for the lottery. In order to deal KG, we would need to trade for picks and young talent. Also one of the poor contracts we do have (Madsen, Wally, Hudson, Jaric, Hassell) would have to be involved. 
Given that we have a lottery pick, in the Top 5 somehow by next year, and trade KG, we could be right in the hunting for a playoff spot in the next couple of years. 

Now, being open-minded, what are your guys' thoughts on the type of trades we could make? I think once I am done with class and work, I will go through a scenrio of what could happen if we did make a trade. Some goals if trading KG...
1) Lottery picks/ Picks in general
2) Young Players
3) Expiring contracts/ Cap Space
4) Ridding of long contracts
5) Defensive minded players
6) Athletic players

I have a solid idea of what a good scenrio would be, I will post once I am done with work today.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

Well...the top contenders look to be Chicago (Cap Space), Detroit (Pistons have been in rumor talks with Minny), New York (Expiring Contracts), NJ. 

Sad to see the best NBA player in the league get screwed by management so many times. You know, there was a reason he took that pay cut.


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

A deal with NJ or the Bulls seems reasonable. I mean these are possibilities, its not like we know for sure KG is unhappy in Minny.


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

Who do you think it would take for the Blazers to get him?


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

Maybe something like this:
Zach
Outlaw
Jack
Unprotected 2006 1st?

Maybe even Theo in there and we take back Olowalokandi?

KG 
Kandi

for

Zach
Outlaw
Theo
Jack
2006 1st unprotected

Theo
Zach
Outlaw
Wally
Jaric

(Outlaw and Wally switch on D.)

Joel
KG
Miles
Monia/Smith/Dixon
Telfair


----------



## socco

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

There's no package the Blazers could put together for him.


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*



socco said:


> There's no package the Blazers could put together for him.


Damn. :laugh: Worth a try.


----------



## socco

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*



Blazer Freak said:


> Damn. :laugh: Worth a try.


Don't lose all hope though, we still got McHale in charge, I guess because of that anything's possible.


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*



socco said:


> Don't lose all hope though, we still got McHale in charge, I guess because of that anything's possible.


:laugh: Hey who knows, if you guys do trade him you have the possibility to get Rudy Gay.


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

Ok so here is a scenerio I have thought through a little bit and what our lineup could look like by next season..
KG and the rights to Dwayne Jones for Richard Jefferson, Nenad Kristic, and 2 first rounders(includeing the clippers pick)

Wolves trade Marko Jaric and Wally Szczerbiak to New York for Anfernee Hardaway, Nate Robinson,

Hudson is traded to Houston for Juwan Howard.( in the summer)

Hassell is released by the Amnesty Clause.. Because he is terrible.

Dwane Casey remains Wolves head coach. Dupree remains with the team.

Wolves sign Lorenzon Wright.

With draft picks, Wolves select Rajon Rondo and Shelden Williams. 2nd rounder is Vincent Grier.
Instead of Williams, it could be Paul Davis.

*Wolves 06/07 roster*
PG-Rondo/Robinson/ Carter
SG-McCants/Frahm/Hardaway
SF-Jefferson/Dupree/Grier
PF-Griffin/Howard/Madsen
C-Kristic/Williams/Wright


This is really rough though. This doesn't include if we go after a good FA. Which there will be a lot of. And a lot of other generalizing. This is defenatly possible. Given like 3 years, that team would be incredably solid. If you look at the ages of the starting lineup, which is like 21, 23, 25, 24, and 23 roughly. A young, energitic bench. A defensive minded squad with a couple of exceptions. I would do it. But of course I am not Wolves management and they would never think of anything along these lines.


----------



## socco

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*



sheefo13 said:


> Hassell is released by the Amnesty Clause.. Because he is terrible.


There is no amnesty clause.


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*



socco said:


> There is no amnesty clause.


Eh? Then what is there? We can't cut Hassell?


----------



## socco

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*



sheefo13 said:


> Eh? Then what is there? We can't cut Hassell?


It was only a one-time thing.


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*



socco said:


> It was only a one-time thing.



Wow, thats lame.


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*



socco said:


> It was only a one-time thing.


Yup, he's right it was just until August 13th I believe.


----------



## kaniffmn

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

I can see the Wolves trying to get younger...but I don't see them packaging away half the starting lineup . I'm talking as in making the multiple trades you made up. I think you got too caught up in getting younger. There really are no verterans involved in that roster you made for next year that could really make a difference (Jefferson, while good, does not make up for the loss of KG). I'm in the group who wants to see KG remain a T-Wolf for life.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

I started a thread over on the Bulls forum about trying to get him. Some folks don't believe he'll be able to play at the same level for much longer. I wonder if general managers are thinking the same thing?


----------



## kaniffmn

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

I was looking at the Rube Chat on KFan today and there was a thread about the Wolves trying to trade for Marbury. I don't know exactly what that would take, but I'd assume that if we were to pull the trigger on that...Garnett and McCants have gotta be untouchable. I don't really see this trade happening, but just for discussion sake...Larry Brown and Marbury aren't getting along, I know it's only the first couple weeks of the season, but they weren't getting along on team USA either. As for the Wolves, I'm still not sure they'd have what it takes to pry Marbury back, and that people would welcome or want him back. I tell you though...the thought of KG and Marbury together again...man oh man would that turn some heads.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

How would the Lakers fare in a trade for Garnett? How about this multi team deal?

Lakers Send--> Von Wafer, Slava Medvedenko, Sasha Vujacic, MIA 1st, LAL 1st

T-Wolves Send---> KG, Madsen, Hudson

Knicks Send----> Nate Robinson, Penny Hardaway, Stephon Marbury




Lakers Get----> KG (wolves), Madsen (wolves), Nate Robinson (Knicks)

Wolves Get----> Marbury, Hardaway, Wafer, MIA 1st

Knicks Get-----> Slava, Sasha, Hudson, LAL 1st

Wolves get cap room I believe with Hardaway's expiring contract. Well, I believe it's expiring. They get another 1st rounder for youth that could help the rebuilding along. They also get Marbury who could help them to rebuild a little quicker. Also you get Wafer as another future role playing guard.

Lakers get KG for now and Robinson for later. They also get a hustling big man in Madsen.

Knicks get cap room from Marbury and Hardaway leaving. They also get two cheap foreign players they wouldn't mind playing for this season only and then cutting to get more cap room in 1-2 or 3 years. They also get the Lakers 1st to get some big man for the future.

So what do you think?


----------



## socco

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*



 Sir Patchwork said:


> I started a thread over on the Bulls forum about trying to get him. Some folks don't believe he'll be able to play at the same level for much longer. I wonder if general managers are thinking the same thing?


The bad ones.



Laker Superstar 34 said:


> How would the Lakers fare in a trade for Garnett? How about this multi team deal?


No. Any deal would have to include Kobe, which isn't happening. I'd rather have Garnett/Wally than Kobe/Odom. And there's really nothing else good the Lakers have to add to it.


----------



## JuX

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*



Laker Superstar 34 said:


> How would the Lakers fare in a trade for Garnett? How about this multi team deal?
> 
> Lakers Send--> Von Wafer, Slava Medvedenko, Sasha Vujacic, MIA 1st, LAL 1st
> 
> T-Wolves Send---> KG, Madsen, Hudson
> 
> Knicks Send----> Nate Robinson, Penny Hardaway, Stephon Marbury
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakers Get----> KG (wolves), Madsen (wolves), Nate Robinson (Knicks)
> 
> Wolves Get----> Marbury, Hardaway, Wafer, MIA 1st
> 
> Knicks Get-----> Slava, Sasha, Hudson, LAL 1st
> 
> Wolves get cap room I believe with Hardaway's expiring contract. Well, I believe it's expiring. They get another 1st rounder for youth that could help the rebuilding along. They also get Marbury who could help them to rebuild a little quicker. Also you get Wafer as another future role playing guard.
> 
> Lakers get KG for now and Robinson for later. They also get a hustling big man in Madsen.
> 
> Knicks get cap room from Marbury and Hardaway leaving. They also get two cheap foreign players they wouldn't mind playing for this season only and then cutting to get more cap room in 1-2 or 3 years. They also get the Lakers 1st to get some big man for the future.
> 
> So what do you think?


The Wolves and Knicks get the rip offs.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

Think about the contract room both team will get Agent K. Also with Isaiah Thomas and Kevin McHale making the moves it could happen.


----------



## JuX

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*



Laker Superstar 34 said:


> Think about the contract room both team will get Agent K. Also with Isaiah Thomas and Kevin McHale making the moves it could happen.


Yeah, I know that.

But what if they signed some not so great players to replace the most valuable player? Would it ever add up to that?


----------



## socco

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*



Laker Superstar 34 said:


> Think about the contract room both team will get Agent K. Also with Isaiah Thomas and Kevin McHale making the moves it could happen.


You must not realize that the Wolves gain absolutely no cap room in this deal. It'll bring us further away from the luxury tax, which wouldn't hurt us much if at all anyways. We'd have no more room to sign free agents than a team that's $100Mil over the cap. Not only that, but it would stay that way (barring other big trades) for the rest of Marbury's contract (which happens to be just as long as KG's). So it pretty much doesn't help the Wolves out at all there.


----------



## Pnack

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

yea that laker trade is not gonna happen, it would be ridiculous if we got KG for slava, vujacavic, wafer and a first


----------



## Nets0701

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

Hey, Just Wondering what you guys think of this trade. It works with salaries and stuff.

Nets Get: KG and Hassel

T-wolves Get: Vince Carter, Antoine Wright, Jeff Mcinnis, Marc Jackson, Clippers pick

This trade would have to happen December 15th or later but...


----------



## Flanders

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*



Nets0701 said:


> Hey, Just Wondering what you guys think of this trade. It works with salaries and stuff.
> 
> Nets Get: KG and Hassel
> 
> T-wolves Get: Vince Carter, Antoine Wright, Jeff Mcinnis, Marc Jackson, Clippers pick
> 
> This trade would have to happen December 15th or later but...



Ummm....yeah, not happening.

If the Wolves wanted to trade Kevin Garnett they would do so with some thought. And that thought would be to trade and rebuild. The Wolves would/should only trade KG for large expiring contracts, first round picks, and young proven talent.


Trading top talent in the NBA for mediocre talent and young unproven talent, with a somewhat weak draft pick is not the path of rebuilding after trading a superstar.


Oh yeah, and that multi-team deal proposed above...atrocious. Lakers to get KG for that crap?


----------



## JuX

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*



Flanders said:


> Ummm....yeah, not happening.
> 
> If the Wolves wanted to trade Kevin Garnett they would do so with some thought. And that thought would be to trade and rebuild. The Wolves would/should only trade KG for large expiring contracts, first round picks, and young proven talent.
> 
> 
> Trading top talent in the NBA for mediocre talent and young unproven talent, with a somewhat weak draft pick is not the path of rebuilding after trading a superstar.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, and that multi-team deal proposed above...atrocious. Lakers to get KG for that crap?


I hear ya.

It is not gonna clear the cap space, though. McHale's disastrous with those first round picks, I wouldn't risk that.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

Ok, thanks for the oppinions. What about this?

Lakers send out: Lamar Odom, Slava, Wafer, Sasha, MIA 1st, LAL 1st (possibly a 2007 pick if we don't get the 10th pick because it's sent to the Celts)

T-Wolves send out: KG, Madsen, Hudson

Knicks send out: Marbury, N. Robinson

Lakers Get: KG (Wolves), Madsen (Wolves), N. Robinson (Knicks)

Wolves Get: Odom (Lakers), MIA 1st (Lakers), Marbury (Wolves)

Knicks get: Hudson (Wolves), Slava (Lakers), Sasha (Lakers), Wafer (Lakers), LAL 1st (again might be the 2007 pick)

Sorry if too many caps. Thoughts?


----------



## Flanders

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

A little bit better, but still, a no.

The Miami Heat are destined for a top seed in the East, so that means a late first round pick for the Wolves. If the Wolves want to trade KG, as I stated earlier, they would need a top 5 pick along with a large expiring contract, and also one or more young talent(s)....and all of that would needed.


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

Looking at what Rondo has done so far this season, how many large contracts we have, how unplayoff like this team seems right now, and the poor play of Garnett, I honestly think trading KG would not be that bad. I hate to say it, but I would love a trade with the Nets if we can land Rondo or the Bulls if we can land Gay/ Morrison. McCants could be a starter next season easily.


----------



## Flanders

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

It looks more and more likely with each loss that trading KG is the only way both parties can move on to bigger things. 

We could build a winnable team around KG, but Kevin McHale is in love with Wally and will not trade him for a center. Wally + Kandi could give us a more than capable center. Or perhaps a Power Forward that can play some center. PJ Brown? Wally, Kandi, 2nd round pick for PJ and a filler would be nice.

I am against trading Garnett, but if this team cannot build a winning team around this guy...then trading him would be the best scenario for both parties.


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

I just continue to think of a lineup that is like this...

PG-Rondo
SG-McCants
SF-R.Jefferson
PF-Griffin
C-Kristic

:drool:


----------



## Jonathan Watters

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*



sheefo13 said:


> Looking at what Rondo has done so far this season, how many large contracts we have, how unplayoff like this team seems right now, and the poor play of Garnett, I honestly think trading KG would not be that bad. I hate to say it, but I would love a trade with the Nets if we can land Rondo or the Bulls if we can land Gay/ Morrison. McCants could be a starter next season easily.


If we are going to trade Garnett for a high draft pick, I highly recommend waiting until 2007. Don't get me wrong - Gay, Morrison and Rondo are nice prospects, but they aren't franchise saviors. On the other hand, 2007 should be loaded. If Oden, Durant, and Young were eligible for the 2006 draft, they would likely go 1,2,3.


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

What could happen is Garnett is traded and we get a high pick in return in 07 then. But it is likely whatever team that gets KG won't be that high of a lottery team, if a lottery team at all. If traded to the Nets, I would think they would win the championship. You would think with that type of starting lineup we could be in the lottery another year in 07, but I wouldn't plan on it. The first thing that needs to be done though is getting rid of McHale and hopefully a new owner.


----------



## socco

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

You also gotta remember the 1st rounder we traded to the Clippers. If we for whatever stupid reason were to trade KG this year, we would most certainly be a lottery team, and we'd keep our pick. Problem is, this is likely going to be the worst draft of all time, so what's the point? Even worse, the Clippers will get our 2007 1st rounder then, and that's supposed to be a very good draft.


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

I like the chances of us getting a guy like Gay or Rondo, but you prove a good point. I am so sold on Rondo though. He seems like a perfect fit for Casey's gameplan. I do agree though, now that you mention that the Clipps get our 07 pick regarless of lotto or not... Is that right?


----------



## socco

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

Well, I thought so. Somebody told me it's top 3 protected for 07, but I'm not sure.


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

Is there someway we can find out? I dont get why the wolves would add that in a trade like this.


----------



## moss_is_1

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

becuz its the wolves front office...then only thing noteworthy theyve done EVER is drafting some project player...um his name is right there on my tongue...oh yeah the best player in the league kg..everything else...sucks...except maybe mccants can change that :biggrin:


----------



## MemphisX

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

First of all you can eliminate any trade that is going to put KG in the same position he is in now. 

What the T Wolves should want to do is be as bad as possible _next_ season. This means that they should not feel pressed to trade him before this summer. Like JW said, the key draft year is 2007 but you can bet the team you trade KG to is not going to rocking a lottery pick in 2007.

The Wolves should also point to contracts ending in 2008 so they can make their free agent splash before any of ther rookie deals (like McCants) have to be extended.

A good deal would be to Chicago for Tim Thomas, Deng, Hinrich, NY#1, and the swap rights with NY in 2007 plus some additional filler to rid Minny of Hudson or ideally Wally.

The key to rebuilding is being horrible in 2007 and moderately bad in 2008. That will give you two good draft pools to build from. 

*Also, McHale has to go before you draft another player.


----------



## socco

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

EDIT so what's the use in being horrible just so the Clippers can get our high 1st round pick?

-EDIT:No personal attacks
sheefo13


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

Actually socco if they did trade KG over to the Clippers and got back the '07 pick along with someone like Maggette then they'd be set with getting Oden. Oden would bring that KG/Brand type of play in 1-3 years after the rookie year.

If the Wolves did something like that they'd have an excellent 2-guard possibility as well as someone to man the C-PF position. They could possibly also squeeze out the LA Clippers original pick as well, which would give you guys a middle 1st rounder at worst as well.


----------



## socco

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

We'd have what, an 18% chance at best of getting Oden? And he was talking about trading KG in general, not specifically to the Clippers. And I think most people have ruled out any Western Conference team in a possible trade for obvious reasons.


----------



## kconn61686

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

MIN: Vince Carter, 2 First Round Picks, Zoran Planinic, Marc Jackson expiring
NJ: Garnett


----------



## oblivion

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

I was under the impression that the 1st rounder we traded to the clippers was lottery protected for as long as we remain in the lottery.


----------



## socco

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*



oblivion said:


> I was under the impression that the 1st rounder we traded to the clippers was lottery protected for as long as we remain in the lottery.


Just this season. It might be top 3 protected next year, I've heard both ways on that.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*



socco said:


> We'd have what, an 18% chance at best of getting Oden? And he was talking about trading KG in general, not specifically to the Clippers. And I think most people have ruled out any Western Conference team in a possible trade for obvious reasons.


What I posted was just me thinking a little more on what the Wolves could do in trading KG and the Clippers just happened to be the reciepients because they had the T-Wolves 1st rounder as well as their own. They also have some prett under-rated talent to give the Wolves.


----------



## Dodigago

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*



kconn61686 said:


> MIN: Vince Carter, 2 First Round Picks, Zoran Planinic, Marc Jackson expiring
> NJ: Garnett


that would be a horrible deal because with Kidd-Jefferson-Garnett they will be mid 20 picks


----------



## Dodigago

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

Bibby,Peja,Garcia, two firsts


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*



Dodigago said:


> Bibby,Peja,Garcia, two firsts


If we were to trade KG, I would think we would go for the future. That trade is what we would do if we wanted to stay in contension.


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

Apparantly if the wolves were to trade KG to the nets, they would want VC and Jefferson.


----------



## moss_is_1

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*



sheefo13 said:


> Apparantly if the wolves were to trade KG to the nets, they would want VC and Jefferson.


really? are there rumors or something about it? cuz if we got vc and jefferson then that would mean we are still trying to contend and that wouldnt be too bad, but if we trade kg id like mccants to start, unless put vince at 3 and jefferson at 4 which idk if jefferson is big enough for that


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

Honestly, if we really wanted to contend, we would have tried to build a better team around KG... So I am not sure what this team is doing.


----------



## moss_is_1

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

yeah its like our management isnt in for winning but just making the dough...which is why they have kg and dont get any other good players for him


----------



## socco

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*



sheefo13 said:


> Honestly, if we really wanted to contend, we would have tried to build a better team around KG... So I am not sure what this team is doing.


There's a difference between intent and ability.


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*



socco said:


> There's a difference between intent and ability.


Thats why im unsure of what this team is doing.


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

Garnett for D.Howard ang Grant Hill?


----------



## moss_is_1

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

well i doubt orlando would trade howard but if they did i would do it. sure kg is the best palyer but howard is a huge talent hes getting like 20 boards lately and hes what 19? and grant hill can still produce


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

Yeah I doubt they do they would do the trade.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

Greg Oden is not the only premier player that is going to be available in 2007, folks. Kevin Durant and Thaddeus Young are other examples of potential franchise players that are likely to be available in that draft. There are at least fifteen more 2006 freshmen that have the potential to be high 2007 lottery picks as well. Furthermore, from some early NCAA scouting I've done, it appears that current freshman studs like Josh McRobers and Julian Wright are also 2007 bound. Obviously it would be great to get Oden, but a top 5 pick in 2007 is almost certainly going to land you a better player than the #1 overall pick would in 2006.

If Garnett is going to get traded, landing a high lottery pick in 2007 is absolutely the way to go. I'm not saying panic and pull off a trade immediately - that would be stupid. But within the next two seasons, I hope it does happen.


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

Honestly, I am not too familuar with these guys, so I can't really argue.. But I will take your word on it JW.


----------



## VC_15

*A trade proposal For Kg.*

i am just wondering, what do you guy think about this trade:

Nets offer T-wolves: Rj, Collins, Marc jackson, Zoran, Wright, 1st round pick

for Kg?


----------



## socco

*Re: A trade proposal For Kg.*

Throw in Carter and Krstic...


----------



## LakerLunatic

*Re: A trade proposal For Kg.*

Whoa, socco is participating in a KG TRADE RUMOR Thread, this must mean KG really does want out.


AKA is this for real?


----------



## JBoog35

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*

Anyone think the rumors over the years with Chicago and New York were a pre cursor to whats about to happen? Wally to New York for basically cap room and KG to Chicago for Chandler, picks, and young talent or expiring contracts? Is one more likely to happen over the other, or is neither possible?


----------



## Flanders

*Re: A trade proposal For Kg.*

No thank you.

Please take away the contracts of Wally, Troy, and Hassell...and throw in one, or two, more first round picks.


----------



## MightyMouse1984

*Re: A trade proposal For Kg.*

KG to the bulls for hinrich, noci and a draft pick lol


----------



## JuX

*Re: A trade proposal For Kg.*



MightyMouse1984 said:


> KG to the bulls for hinrich, noci and a draft pick lol


No, we already have plethora of point guards.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

*Re: A trade proposal For Kg.*

That trade doesn't make any sense for Minnesota. Especially if you include Vince Carter. Socco is actually trying to let everybody know that is he still against trading Garnett, by asking for New Jersey's entire team.


----------



## JBoog35

*Re: A trade proposal For Kg.*



Jonathan Watters said:


> That trade doesn't make any sense for Minnesota. Especially if you include Vince Carter. Socco is actually trying to let everybody know that is he still against trading Garnett, by asking for New Jersey's entire team.


I think everyone that is a true KG fan doesn't want any trade. I think the Target Center would empty out more than it already has. The thing I would hate to lose the most is the passion in his game. No one wants to lose that, not just Socco.


----------



## JuX

*Re: A trade proposal For Kg.*



JBoog35 said:


> I think everyone that is a true KG fan doesn't want any trade. I think the Target Center would empty out more than it already has. The thing I would hate to lose the most is the passion in his game. No one wants to lose that, not just Socco.


Yeah. The fans of KG and the Timberwolves team are not prepared for this. I guess it's all business and it's business.


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: Teams Holding Back on Trades, Waiting on KG.*



JBoog35 said:


> Anyone think the rumors over the years with Chicago and New York were a pre cursor to whats about to happen? Wally to New York for basically cap room and KG to Chicago for Chandler, picks, and young talent or expiring contracts? Is one more likely to happen over the other, or is neither possible?


I am going to make a seperate thread for this sort of.


----------



## sheefo13

*KG Trade Rumors!*

Okay, there is no need for seperate threads of these outragous rumors. I will combine the threads, catch up if u need to.


----------



## sheefo13

Okay so what was done is 3 threads were merged together (one was 1 post of mine just explaining this would happen). If you look at the top of the post, you can tell which thread it used to belong in. Now it might be confusing for a little bit but Just try and tag along here so we are talking about 8 different proposals on 8 different threads, all the KG rumors will go in here.


----------



## sheefo13

Okay so today, the talk was of a deal that would send KG to NY to be on a much larger market, a far greater coach, and a better city... What we would get in return would be expiring contracts in Penny Hardaway and Anotonio Davis, and likely many picks, hopefully Frye, Lee, an/or Robinson involved with this all. What would likely happen is that Wally would be dealt too, which there we lose a huge contract. This is the type of trade I would like.

Jboog said, BTW welcome, that there would be a three way trade. Wally to NY for expiring contracts and KG to Chi? I am not sure if NY would want in then. But maybe you could explain this further?

Other deals that were mentioned was Dirk for KG and KG for Jermaine O'Neal and Tinsley... Just wanted to throw those out.


----------



## sheefo13

Playing with the trade checker....

KG, Wally, Hassell for Penny Hardaway, Antonio Davis, Nate Robinson, Channing Frye, and a future 1st rounder (07)

KG, Wally, Jaric for Penny Hardaway, Antonio Davis, Eddy Curry, and 2 first rounders (next 2 lotteries).


----------



## JBoog35

I was just commenting on how over the past two three seasons KG has been rumored to Chicago and Wally to NY about 100 times, thanks to I can't remember who in Chicago and Peter Vescey in NY. So why not swing something in a three way deal. Minny sends out KG, Wally, Thud, and Dupree. Chi sends out Chandler, two picks, Duhon. NY sends out Penny, Antonio, Robinson, and Ariza.

Minn gets: Antonio, Chandler, Penny, Nate Robinson, 2 picks
Chi:KG, Ariza, Thud 
NY: Wally, Duhon, Dupree


----------



## socco




----------



## JBoog35

I know the three way deal is extreme, but I think that is more realistic than trading KG for real talent like Vince and RJ. That just won't happen because they are going to start over not over strap themselves with more salary. If they rid themselves of THud, Wally, KG and the expiring contracts of Olawokandi they will get the start over they want. Plus young players with picks and more expring contracts.


----------



## sheefo13

Well, KG trade talks are the talk of the forums/ league right now...

Well, the NY trade idea makes sense. Do we loose a lot of cap space at the end of the year if we did bring in Davis and Hardaway. This is a one time trade right there, you can't do it in the summer thats for sure. If we can get Curry with a guy like Frye or Robinson, I will defenatly be happy.


----------



## sheefo13

Honestly, the trade will def. benefit the development of a guy like McCants. You would think he would be given more minutes, if not a starting job. If the trade is KG, Wally, Jaric for AD, AH, Curry, Robinson and a pick, this is how it would probably work.

PG-Hudson/Robinson/Carter (Could swap there)
SG-McCants/ Frahm/Hardaway
SF-Hassell/Dupree/Frahm
PF-Griffin/AD/Madsen
C-Curry/Kandi/Madsen

It would really work in the development of our young players... But are we really ready to give up on this season though? I mean, we are in first place.... And we are healthy.... It does help that our division is not that good? 

At this point it is going to be a tough decision, give up a good chance or give up on a good rebuilding situation, if not one of the best avaliable... I do think the media is really blowing this up though.


----------



## moss_is_1

i would say hang on to kg until after the offseason at least, becuz we may put a team around him maybe trade wally for expiring contracts that will free up cap to bring in a good player for kg and a better center


----------



## JBoog35

I think that Chicago would be the best move, the two first round picks and Chandler do more for me than Nate Robinson, Eddy Curry, and those extras.


----------



## SuperHerbie

As always, though, there really is no "best move" other than holding on to the guy. We will not have an opportunity to trade for someone who will make as big of an impact on the game, community or franchise as Kevin Garnett has. I am so against ever trading KG it's ridiculous.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

I had something like this

VC, Antoine Wright, Jason Collins(#4 PF/C defender in the NBA)Marc Jackson and Zoran Planinic (Great potential) Plus our 1st and the clips 1st to Wolves

KG to Nets
Marbury to Hawks
Trevor Ariza to Wolves
Al Harrington to Nets
Wally Szerbiak (SP ??) to Knicks
Future Nets pick to Knicks

OK, I got carried away....


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

I checked this one on realgm.com. I wondered what you'd guys think.

Wolves send: KG and Wally

Lakers send: Odom, George, Brown, Slava, & Sasha

Lakers get KG and Wally while Wolves get Odom, George, Brown, Slava, & Sasha.

If it were me I would throw in all our '06 picks and our '08 2nd rounders as well.


----------



## socco

There's no offer from the Lakers, including Kobe, that I would take for KG.


----------



## sheefo13

Laker Superstar 34 said:


> I checked this one on realgm.com. I wondered what you'd guys think.
> 
> Wolves send: KG and Wally
> 
> Lakers send: Odom, George, Brown, Slava, & Sasha
> 
> Lakers get KG and Wally while Wolves get Odom, George, Brown, Slava, & Sasha.
> 
> If it were me I would throw in all our '06 picks and our '08 2nd rounders as well.


Yeah, that is ridiculous... Sorry.


----------



## JBoog35

so there is something floating out there about the Golden State Warriors offering up Jason Richardson, Ike Diogu, Troy Murphy, and a first for KG?


----------



## sheefo13

JBoog35 said:


> so there is something floating out there about the Golden State Warriors offering up Jason Richardson, Ike Diogu, Troy Murphy, and a first for KG?


I think it is good, but not good enough. I would much rather go for expiring contracts... But man would the Warriors be a killer squad if they had KG? They have probably the best kept secret in the league in Pietrus... They would own... If KG did go to Golden State, I would defenatly become a Warriors fan.... But of course the Wolves will always be number 1 for me.
JBoog, like you keep saying about the Chi deal, there are a lot of different possibilities... I personally would want a trade that would bring us Gordon and Chandler.... I wish Deng... I would defenatly be willing to part ways with McCants if those 3 were involved.


----------



## FreeSpeech101

Kirk Hinrich, Luol Deng, Tim Thomas, Othella Harrington , and three first rounders (one of which could be a top 5 pick)

for KG

Need more? I don't think the Wolves will find a better suitor for KG than Chicago, if they are actually looking to trade him...


----------



## sheefo13

FreeSpeech101 said:


> Kirk Hinrich, Luol Deng, Tim Thomas, Othella Harrington , and three first rounders (one of which could be a top 5 pick)
> 
> for KG
> 
> Need more? I don't think the Wolves will find a better suitor for KG than Chicago, if they are actually looking to trade him...


I would love that trade, but I do highly doubt the Bulls would do it.


----------



## socco

http://www.startribune.com/stories/511/5743033.html


----------



## BlayZa

if you are looking to go young , and a team in need how about toronto? a package centering around Bosh, Charlie V, James + Picks , they are 1-10 or summin so they are going to be drafting high - not sure if they own their pick next year or not though

this one also worked , dont know if its viable though

kg and hassell for camby , miller, & anthony  denver would be giving up a lot but who knows


----------



## BlayZa

garnett and mike o for arenas & jamison ?

just trying some options with young good players in return


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

> “I don’t think anybody has called us,’’ Taylor said. “I should say, I’m not aware of any actual team calling us. We’ve gotten lots of calls from media.’’


Right-

No one called to find out about a 17 time all star and MVP PF.

Im sure the owner doesnt want it to happen, he probably enjoys selling tickets, but it is not that out there.

Shaq, T Mac, Vince Carter, Jason Kidd, Francis ect. all got traded


----------



## Cyberwolf

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> Right-
> Im sure the owner doesnt want it to happen, he probably enjoys selling tickets, but it is not that out there.
> 
> Shaq, T Mac, Vince Carter, Jason Kidd, Francis ect. all got traded


 Uh... If the owner doesn't want something to happen, it isn't going to happen. He kinda has a little more influence on what the Wolves do than the press, or even Charles Barkley. Shocking, I know.

This has been completely media hype from the start. Journalists speculating and citing anonymous internet sources. KG isn't attempting to demand a trade, he isn't being negative of the team this year, and they AREN'T LOOKING TO TRADE HIM. A harsh reality for fans hoping to trade Mike Sweeney and Penny Hardaway (or equivalents) for one of the top players in that game, but a reality nonetheless.


----------



## sheefo13

I do agree with something he said though CyberWolf.... It is obvious teams have contacted the Wolves about KG. Whether they are serious or not. Although you are right too, if we don;t want KG out, then he won't leave. Its pretty simple.


----------



## Cyberwolf

True, I'll grant that teams could, or perhaps even definitely, have made inquires. However, that doesn't mean that Taylor was lying. He doesn't answer the phones or handle preliminary trade negotiations. What it probably means is that there have been no inquiries serious enough to warrant telling Taylor about them. Makes no real sense for Taylor to lie about something trivial like that because it wasn't really the focus of the conversation or important to the main topic, more of just an off the cuff remark to show just how overblown media reports have been.


----------



## sheefo13

Cyberwolf said:


> True, I'll grant that teams could, or perhaps even definitely, have made inquires. However, that doesn't mean that Taylor was lying. He doesn't answer the phones or handle preliminary trade negotiations. What it probably means is that there have been no inquiries serious enough to warrant telling Taylor about them. Makes no real sense for Taylor to lie about something trivial like that because it wasn't really the focus of the conversation or important to the main topic, more of just an off the cuff remark to show just how overblown media reports have been.


I agree with you 100% on that. Pretty much what I was trying to say.


----------



## G-Force

socco said:


> http://www.startribune.com/stories/511/5743033.html


 
Hey, I just saw that article this morning. Now maybe the rumor mongers will pipe down a little, especially the sports media. :gossip: 

G-Force


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

Every GM, even Isiah Thomas calles jsut ot fell the other teams out.

His quote that no one has called leads me to belive hes lying all the way around.

That doesnt mean KG will or wont be traded, but he is definetely getting calls


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345

sorry im a knick, but thats what people always say to give what the media wants to hear. look at our guy, AD, his agent said he was staying in chicago, and eddy curry too, and look where they are now!! there might be some truth to that rumor, but still i dont think Kg to the bulls, nets, or golden state will happen, most likely not any other teams either (including the knicks) ill stay with channing frye, but i would like KG on our team, especiallyfor what he can do defensively, but i dont think it wil ever happen. If it does, maybe we have s hot at getting lebron james too! :biggrin:


----------



## moss_is_1

in the free agents trades and rumors section they said they heard from multiple sources something like kg for jermaine granger and crosshere? i think kandi was involved as well


----------



## JBoog35

I heard over the radio, that McHale will not trade KG in his current contract. Ergo, no KG trade unless something amazing is offered.


----------



## socco

Taylor, Stack, McHale, Casey, and Garnett have all now said he's going nowhere. What else can be said? Those are probably the 5 most powerful people in the organization, and they've all said it isn't happening.


----------



## JuX

It's going to be unlikely to happen.... For now...


----------



## JBoog35

But there is always the Kandi rumors


----------



## JuX

I'm not too worried what would happen to Kandi or where will he be landing by the end of season.


----------

